# VW topaz



## kontikiman2 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thinking of purchasing a vw topaz diesel 2.5tdi automatic
comments welcome


----------



## boxertwin69 (Apr 18, 2009)

Good quality conversion. Not cheap, but I suppose you get what you pay for. 1.9TDi much more reliable than 2.5TDi. *Automatic* 2.5 might be asking for trouble, especially if high mileage. Main weakpoints are waterpumps, dual mass flywheels & diesel particulate filters. HTH.

Mark


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

We had a topaz and we loved it, no problems with it.
Jakki


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Our current motorhome is a Compass Calypso ona T4 2.5 TDi with auto box and pulls like a train. Very happy with it so far - its done 20000 miles and we love it. Waterpumps can be a problem with any VW 

Our last van was an Autosleeper on a 2.0 petrol T4 and cost us nowt over four years and plenty of use.

I personally wouldnt have anything other than a VW...


...theyve served me well over the past thirty years


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

I had a Topaz 2.5TDI from new for seven years, the VW part was brilliant, rear coils tend to be weak, had to replace two of them, that was all, the Auto-Sleeper part was a different story, a quality interior, but lots of bother with the PVC panels covering the rear side windows, they are screwed to wood battens which are stuck to the window glass, the panels warp in heat, they do not seal properly to the bodywork and allow water in which rots the battens, I had both mine off and replaced the battens, tried a couple of adhesives for sticking wood to glass before success, also the rain guttering which starts a quarter round the leading roof edge gets gunged up and is difficult to clean out.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We have a Topaz (2001) model. We have owned it for four years and we have been very happy with it. Have done lots of wildcamping here in Ireland, even in the depths of winter. Last year we drove down through France and across the north coast of Spain and this year we drove all around France for a month.

We have over 13k miles done since buying it and have never had a problem with it. The workmanship in the habitation area is excellent and is everything has continued to perform.

Hope this helps!

Ca


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to MHF.

I have a manual VW T4 2.5TDi based Clubman, no problems with it at all. 

Have been told that the T5 is nowhere near as reliable.

Been looking for a T4 Topaz myself, they are not easy to come by.

Good luck


----------

